# Tuna class action lawsuit Get $25 cash or $50 tuna



## Passepartout (Aug 30, 2015)

StarKist loses a suit and is providing people who bought ANY 5oz tuna in water or oil between 2009 and 2014- or says they did- $25 check or voucher for $50 in  tuna. No receipt required- check your pantry. Details and application here: https://www.tunalawsuit.com/Home.aspx

Jim

P.S. Which did you take? 

$25 check?
$50 voucher?

I took the voucher. Tuna is a staple around here.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks. I submitted a claim. It's funny- I remember contacting Starkist a few years ago about a problem with their tuna- the meat was literally disgusting- it was extremely fishy and dark- quite a number of cans like that. People at work had the same problem.They sent me some coupons but I never purchased Starkist tuna again after that.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 30, 2015)

I also filed as I used to buy Starkist Tuna faithfully.

George


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks, I also submitted my claim form.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2015)

I filed.  I switched from Starkist to Chicken of the Sea because the SK quality seemed to be going downhill.  Maybe this is why.

Thanks, Jim!

Dave


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for the link - we buy that stuff all the time.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 30, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I filed.  I switched from Starkist to Chicken of the Sea because the SK quality seemed to be going downhill.  Maybe this is why.
> 
> Thanks, Jim!
> 
> Dave



Did they fired Charlie The Tuna and that caused the tuna quality to down hill?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 30, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Did they fired Charlie The Tuna and that caused the tuna quality to down hill?



LOL! I think it was when Jessica Simpson asked if Chicken of the Sea was chicken or fish?

Dave


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 30, 2015)

thanks for the link!  I opted for cash.  Now that I'm a Costco member I much prefer their tuna, but used to buy the COTS stuff along with other supermarket brands before.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 30, 2015)

voucher as well, I eat a ton of tuna!


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 30, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Did they fired Charlie The Tuna and that caused the tuna quality to down hill?



I think it's because they canned Charlie. Read it either way. 

Took the cash. $50 in Tuna would last me till doomsday. 

Cheers


----------



## waffles77 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you for the info! 

I selected the voucher


----------



## Dori (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks like I am not eligible, even though I purchased many tins. We are Canadian snowbirds who winter in Florida, and the suit is restricted to US citizens.

Dori


----------



## Brett (Sep 1, 2015)

I eat starkist tuna but I opted for the cash


----------



## jaym (Sep 1, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> StarKist loses a suit and is providing people who bought ANY 5oz tuna in water or oil between 2009 and 2014- or says they did- $25 check or voucher for $50 in  tuna. No receipt required- check your pantry. Details and application here: https://www.tunalawsuit.com/Home.aspx
> 
> Jim
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting, submitted for voucher. 
We usually buy Bumble Bee Tuna but will occasionally buy StarKist when local markets have sales.
Very possibly got the under-filled cans of tuna but definitely purchased Starkist between 2009 - 2014.........hope they learned their lesson, $12 mill. bucks!
Now how do we file claims on all these grocery product manufacturers that keep slapping "new and improved" on a shrunken package?!
Everything seems to be costing the same$ but in smaller quantity....jeesh!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 1, 2015)

thanks for this information


----------



## andrea t (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you for posting that information. I filed and asked for the voucher since we go through their  tuna like crazy !


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 2, 2015)

I also filed for the voucher.  I vary the brand that I buy, but I do remember getting some cans that, after the water was drained, looked about 1/2 full.  Guess those were some of the cans that led to the lawsuit.

I think I'll share some of my vouchers by getting some cans of tuna for the local food bank.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2015)

Dori said:


> Looks like I am not eligible, even though I purchased many tins. We are Canadian snowbirds who winter in Florida, and the suit is restricted to US citizens.
> 
> Dori



No one is going to check your citizenship, but they will only send checks/vouchers to U.S. addresses. Perhaps you have a 'friend' with a U.S. addy?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> I think I'll share some of my vouchers by getting some cans of tuna for the local food bank.



Nice idea. Share the wealth. It would be appreciated.  Jim


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 2, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> No one is going to check your citizenship, but they will only send checks/vouchers to U.S. addresses. Perhaps you have a 'friend' with a U.S. addy?



Sounds kind of dishonest to me.  Sorry Jim, but I've just reported you to the tuna mafia.  Watch your back.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Sounds kind of dishonest to me.  Sorry Jim, but I've just reported you to the tuna mafia.  Watch your back.



Not really. If Dori bought the tuna during the time they were selling the affected cans, she qualifies as a member of the 'injured' class. Just because she doesn't have a U.S. address shouldn't disqualify her. But thanks for the warning anyway.  I'll be on the lookout for Charlie.

I was more afraid of the tuna mafia showing up at my door and checking the pantry for 5 year old tuna.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ha!  Someone forwarded me an email about the tuna claim initially, but I didn't get around to submitting anything until I saw your post.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## jaym (Sep 2, 2015)

[Off topic and in questionable taste.]


----------



## Luanne (Sep 2, 2015)

I was going to file a claim then realized what I have is Chicken of the Sea.


----------



## Patri (Sep 2, 2015)

I took the cash and did not save the voucher number. If/when the check comes, I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 2, 2015)

We buy any name brand that's on sale, so we go through a lot of Starkist, Chicken of the Sea, Bumble Bee, and on and on. I asked for the voucher--we have a pretty big family and tuna goes fast. Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2015)

According to the website, the payout is not a done deal. It's only a proposed settlement.
If too many claims are submitted, there'll likely be a smaller payout, _except for legal fees_.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 2, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> According to the website, the payout is not a done deal. It's only a proposed settlement.
> If too many claims are submitted, there'll likely be a smaller payout, _except for legal fees_.



OK. So the solution is to not apply, thus leaving more for others, because the lawyers are getting their cut anyway? The way I look at it, it cost nothing to apply. Not even a stamp. If something comes back, ANYTHING. I win. I selected a voucher, which will provide work for Starkist's laborers, and since I like falmouth3's suggestion of sharing with a food bank, they might win a little too. Everyone wins. Except Charley.


----------



## jaym (Sep 3, 2015)

jaym said:


> [Off topic and in questionable taste.]



I am sorry you feel that way Denise. 
It was not meant to be, just a little light-hearted humor on a hot summer's day........and it is apparently a legit slang definition in MW.
I will try to remember how much censorship takes place by mods in this community forum.

For those that may be wondering, it was apparently disagreeable to the Moderator, and not humorous to reference a Merriam-Webster slang def. for "tuna". I merely pointed out in my OP that one learns something new everyday.
Guess that goes for participation on TUG as well.....lesson complete.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 17, 2015)

did anyone get the coupons or the payout?


----------



## Egret1986 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Thank you for posting.  I missed this the first time around.*



rapmarks said:


> did anyone get the coupons or the payout?



Class Members who wish to file a claim online must complete this form no later than November 20, 2015 in order to be considered for benefits.

I just filed a claim before the deadline for a voucher.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2015)

rapmarks said:


> did anyone get the coupons or the payout?



I have not rec'd  any follow-up information or coupons.


----------



## BobDE (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks! Took the voucher. We love tuna.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 24, 2016)

Did anyone ever get the cash rebate or the voucher? I never received anything.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have not rec'd one dime as of 1/24/2016.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 24, 2016)

No, I was just thinking about this yesterday.  Nothing has shown up and there has been no communication.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 24, 2016)

Not to worry, I believe I remember Jim saying he has it covered either way...


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 24, 2016)

ace2000 said:


> Not to worry, I believe I remember Jim saying he has it covered either way...



that is good to know, thanks Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2016)

ace2000 said:


> Not to worry, I believe I remember Jim saying he has it covered either way...



Right. Along with, "The check's in the mail", " Your timeshare is an investment", and other lies. 

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 24, 2016)

I think my tuna is coming in my free luggage. 

Cheers


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 24, 2016)

Apparently the court should have made a decision in December:

The Court will hold a Fairness Hearing at 2:00 p.m. on December 17, 2015, at the United States District Court for the Northern District of California, 450 Golden Gate Ave., San Francisco, CA 94102, Courtroom 15, 18th Floor. At this hearing, the Court will consider whether the settlement is fair, reasonable, and adequate.

Here is the link to the FAQ: 
https://www.tunalawsuit.com/faqs.aspx


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 24, 2016)

x3 skier said:


> I think my tuna is coming in my free luggage.
> 
> Cheers



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 25, 2016)

I honestly do not understand why anyone would submit for these pitiful settlements.  No one really wins with these except the lawyers. Remember the RCI 'class action' suits?  

There are other more effective ways to let them know you are not happy with the product--directly with them as well as tons of social media.

I wouldn't want any 'free' of their cruddy tuna anyway--I only like Costco's albacore.  Tuna Snob here.


----------



## Jason245 (Jan 25, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> I honestly do not understand why anyone would submit for these pitiful settlements.  No one really wins with these except the lawyers. Remember the RCI 'class action' suits?
> 
> There are other more effective ways to let them know you are not happy with the product--directly with them as well as tons of social media.
> 
> I wouldn't want any 'free' of their cruddy tuna anyway--I only like Costco's albacore.  Tuna Snob here.


Noone makes you apply. .if you want you can sue separately.  While it might seem like a small dollar amount,  it is a small dollar amount I am owed as a result of buying their product. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 29, 2016)

*StarKist Tuna Class Action Settlement*

_
UPDATE: _

On Feb. 19, 2016, 

a federal judge denied final approval to the StarKist tuna settlement, calling the deal “unfair” for consumers. A case management conference has been set for March 15, 2016

http://topclassactions.com/lawsuit-...103952-starkist-tuna-class-action-settlement/


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 29, 2016)

Miss Marty said:


> _
> UPDATE: _
> 
> On Feb. 19, 2016,
> ...



Sound liked it is back to square one.


----------



## Jason245 (Feb 29, 2016)

Something smells fishy to me about this ruling.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 29, 2016)

Jason245 said:


> Something smells fishy to me about this ruling.




I think it's going swimmingly. 

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 29, 2016)

can it you two!


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm looking for the hook.

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 29, 2016)

Alright, you guys asked for it.  

Not quite as good as REO Speedwagon's You Can Tune a Piano, But You Can't Tuna Fish, here is the lesser known 1984 "hit" song by Kip Addotta that has just about every aquatic-themed pun known to man:

(and the video looks like it had production costs that ran into the _hundreds _of dollars. )

[youtube]6l1GvDWtccI[/youtube]

Youtube URL link if the video doesn't work for you.

Kurt


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 1, 2016)

Miss Marty said:


> _
> UPDATE: _
> 
> On Feb. 19, 2016,
> ...



Really?  I had two cans of underfilled tuna.  I thought $50 of future purchases was plenty fair to me.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 1, 2016)

falmouth3 said:


> Really?  I had two cans of underfilled tuna.  I thought $50 of future purchases was plenty fair to me.



it isn't enough for the lawyers


----------



## JPD (Mar 3, 2016)

I was wondering what was up with this suit, now I know.  Also just wanted to let you know I received my RED BULL class action suit the other day for $4.95. Did anyone else get theirs?


----------



## Ty1on (Mar 3, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> can it you two!



You had to take the bait.  I wonder how much we'll net.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 3, 2016)

JPD said:


> I was wondering what was up with this suit, now I know.  Also just wanted to let you know I received my RED BULL class action suit the other day for $4.95. Did anyone else get theirs?



I mentioned upthread that I got a 4-pack of Red Bull in the mail out of the blue. I'm saving it to wash down the tuna.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 3, 2016)

JPD said:


> Also just wanted to let you know I received my RED BULL class action suit the other day for $4.95. Did anyone else get theirs?



I got a Red Bull $4.75 check.  Almost threw it away as it looked like junk mail.

George


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 5, 2016)

*Maybe 2023*

With the appeal to the appeal the final payment will be made not before 2023.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 5, 2016)

I was so upset that I went out and bought some tuna.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 5, 2016)

cgeidl said:


> With the appeal to the appeal the final payment will be made not before 2023.



Maybe it'll hustle them along if we don't buy any tuna until then?


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 17, 2016)

*Mar 2016 Bumble Bee Tuna recalling 3 specific UPC codes*

The food company has _voluntarily_ issued a nationwide 
recall of 31,579 cases of its canned Chunk Light Tuna.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 17, 2016)

*Mar 2016 Chicken of the Sea Voluntary Recall 5 ounce cans*

Just one day after Bumble Bee announced that it’s recalling some 
of its tuna products, _Chicken of the Sea_ has followed suit.

The FDA announced on Thursday that Tri-Union Seafoods LLC has issued a voluntary recall of 2,745 cases of Chicken of the Sea brand tuna, which adds up to 107,280 cans more than three times the amount recalled by Bumble Bee. The affected products, just like the Bumble Bee recall, include certain 5 ounce cans of chunk light tuna in both oil and water.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey, remember this? I (finally) got a coupon for $5.03, good if I use it to buy 3 cans/envelopes of tuna. OK, so it isn't $50, or $25, or even a check, but it is SOMETHING. And didn't cost anything to apply. And it only took 4 YEARS!  Sheesh!

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2019)

We never rec'd one penney. What a total waste of time. IMO.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2019)

I didn't get anything.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 23, 2019)

We recently received about $2.50 on the tuna dealio. It was paid through paypal. Better than a poke in the eye !

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 23, 2019)

Sorry, Charlie! $5.00 is better than nothing. I wonder when/if I’ll get anything?

Dave


----------



## Iggyearl (Sep 23, 2019)

We got our $5.03 coupon in the mail today.  Filing date was 11/18/15.  The award selection was $50 in product vouchers for Starkist Tuna.  Must be the response was overwhelming.  A 90% depreciation from the original offer.  But 100% more than expected.  I'm a "Class Action Winner."


----------



## BobDE (Sep 24, 2019)

I got a coupon for $5.03 yesterday! Wish I had some Red Bull to wash it down. Some people have all the luck! LOL


----------



## wackymother (Sep 24, 2019)

I got a tuna check for $5.03 yesterday! Tuna salad for everybody!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I mentioned upthread that I got a 4-pack of Red Bull in the mail out of the blue. I'm saving it to wash down the tuna.


Boy, I'm glad I saved that 4-pack of Red Bull!


----------



## andrea t (Sep 25, 2019)

I got my coupon yesterday! I had forgotten all about it!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 25, 2019)

Yep, got my $5.03 coupon; good thing, too since tuna was on sale 2 for $1. They say the Experian settlement will pan out the same way; no one will get the $125....


----------



## cyntravel (Sep 25, 2019)

I got my coupon for $5.03 also. Nice!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2019)

For those who got the coupon, but haven't yet cashed it in, you have to buy at least 3 Starkist items then the $5.03 is taken off your total grocery bill. At my neighborhood Kroger outlet those pouches are $1.00 each and 6 oz cans of chunk light in water are $.95, so you still pocket about $2.00 net. A fur piece from $50! Hope the lawyers choke on their tuna (JK).


----------



## wackymother (Sep 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> For those who got the coupon, but haven't yet cashed it in, you have to buy at least 3 Starkist items then the $5.03 is taken off your total grocery bill. At my neighborhood Kroger outlet those pouches are $1.00 each and 6 oz cans of chunk light in water are $.95, so you still pocket about $2.00 net. A fur piece from $50! Hope the lawyers choke on their tuna (JK).



Thanks for the tip! I was wondering exactly how it works.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 25, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Hey, remember this? I (finally) got a coupon for $5.03, good if I use it to buy 3 cans/envelopes of tuna. OK, so it isn't $50, or $25, or even a check, but it is SOMETHING. And didn't cost anything to apply. And it only took 4 YEARS!  Sheesh!
> 
> Jim



Yep . . . got ours earlier this week too . . . same $5.03 coupon.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 25, 2019)

I always buy Kirkland solid Albacore and didn't give a thought today to which 3 Starkist products to buy to cash in my coupon (wouldn't want them to run out of money). So I went cheap and put the 'Chunk Light' in my basket. DON'T DO THAT. The stuff is virtually pureed! I suppose you could dump it in a seive for a while to drain and solidify it some, but my remaining can is going back. It's AWFUL! I've seen more appetizing cat food.

Jim


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 27, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> I always buy Kirkland solid Albacore and didn't give a thought today to which 3 Starkist products to buy to cash in my coupon (wouldn't want them to run out of money). So I went cheap and put the 'Chunk Light' in my basket. DON'T DO THAT. The stuff is virtually pureed! I suppose you could dump it in a seive for a while to drain and solidify it some, but my remaining can is going back. It's AWFUL! I've seen more appetizing cat food.
> 
> Jim



Agreed . . . solid white is the way to go.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 21, 2019)

Resurrecting this thread to report I just received a colossal check for $2.38. 

Cheers


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2019)

and to think they probably spent another .53 cents to mail each one! (not including the cost of printing and envelope stuffing)


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 21, 2019)

x3 skier said:


> Resurrecting this thread to report I just received a colossal check for $2.38.



I also got one (also $2.38) today.  Check says Hendricks v StarKist Co. et al Qualified Settlement...

George


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 21, 2019)

My check for $2.38 arrived today too.  I wonder how much the law firm got!


----------



## linsj (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm still waiting for my check.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 22, 2019)

We are still waiting for our check.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 23, 2019)

I don't recall the terms of the settlement agreement, but I'm curious why some of us got the coupon for $5.03 off a purchase rather than the $2.38 check?  I'm happy with what we got and used, just curious.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2019)

Did anyone get BOTH the $5.03 coupon AND the $2.38 check? I wondered if it is an either/or situation. Not that it comes anywhere close to the carrot they dangled in front of us at the outset- or makes anyone's Christmas any brighter.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 23, 2019)

Timeshare Von said:


> I don't recall the terms of the settlement agreement, but I'm curious why some of us got the coupon for $5.03 off a purchase rather than the $2.38 check?  I'm happy with what we got and used, just curious.



My recollection is that we made the choice when we filed.  It was one or the other...

George


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 23, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Not that it comes anywhere close to the carrot they dangled in front of us at the outset- or *makes anyone's Christmas any brighter*.



Actually it does for me since this is the first time I’ve gotten anything positive from a lawyer

Cheers


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2019)

x3 skier said:


> Actually it does for me since this is the first time I’ve gotten anything positive from a lawyer


Being married to one, I get LOTS of positive stuff from at least one lawyer. Sure beats arguing with 'em. I lose every time.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2019)

Today, I received that big check $2.38. I guess we didn’t eat enough of Charlie tuna.


----------



## Brett (Dec 27, 2019)

I got $2.38 ....  what to spend it on ....


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 28, 2019)

Timeshare Von said:


> I don't recall the terms of the settlement agreement, but I'm curious why some of us got the coupon for $5.03 off a purchase rather than the $2.38 check?  I'm happy with what we got and used, just curious.


Since the free tuna option was $50 and the check was for $25, it seems that those that got coupons got about double the value of those that took checks.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 28, 2019)

How much were the lawyers fees?


----------



## Brett (Dec 28, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> How much were the lawyers fees?



you could google the settlement fees, - probably about 1/3 of $12,000,000


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 31, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Since the free tuna option was $50 and the check was for $25, it seems that those that got coupons got about double the value of those that took checks.



Thanks!  What I could have done with $50 worth of tuna!  LOL

We did get the $5 worth, however and enjoyed it too


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 31, 2019)

Brett said:


> you could google the settlement fees, - probably about 1/3 of $12,000,000


Not to wish them bad luck or anything, but I hope they got coupons for $4,000,000 in tuna.


----------

